# Agility- Home Made Equipment



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

I would like to make my own agility set. I used to have a bunch of links on how to make weave poles, jumps, etc on my old computer that I had found on this site. I can't find decent instructions anywhere. Do you have links to any good ones?


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

I made my jumps from instructions here: http://www.instantagility.com/

I made a couple of weave poles, but not from their instructions (because I didn't want channels). Most of the stuff you can kind of just eyeball. Look at the rules for your venue of choice, they'll have the requirements for equipment and that helps.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

This is my project for next summer... like I need more projects!!


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

RaeganW said:


> I made my jumps from instructions here: http://www.instantagility.com/
> 
> I made a couple of weave poles, but not from their instructions (because I didn't want channels). Most of the stuff you can kind of just eyeball. Look at the rules for your venue of choice, they'll have the requirements for equipment and that helps.


 That's the exact link I was looking for! Thanks 


nekomi said:


> This is my project for next summer... like I need more projects!!


lol I know exactly how you feel


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

The website I found that gives good instructions on making your own equipment is: http://www.Emrys-corgis.com This spring we will be building our A-frame, chute and a better teeter. My sister and I have built our own jumps, teeter, table. We were lucky and were given a tire jump and a small dog walk. It is not regulation size but fine for our little dogs and they don't seem to have any problem transitioning to the regulation equipment. We have a good set of weave poles but they will have to be remade as they have increased the spacing on them.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I made poles out of PVC pipe (I think I used 1" pipes?). I did 2 poles in each set, since plumbing doesn't have the right connectors to make one long string of poles. The vertical poles are 3ft and the piece between them is 2ft. The side pieces for support are 1 foot. I didn't cement in the support pieces so it's more easily broken down. I cemented the vertical poles into connectors, and the connectors screw in. The joining piece between the vertical poles is cemented into the joints.


----------

